# FJMC Dress?



## fozia shah (Jan 3, 2013)

hey friends i want to know about the dress of fatima jinnah medical college urgently plz give me some info :? waiting for your responce :thumbsup:


----------



## fozia shah (Jan 3, 2013)

i am new here and i dont know where to post this question to get my ans soon kindly help me :red:


----------



## juggan (Jan 2, 2013)

There is no uniform for FJMC Lahore. You can wear normal dress what you wish


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

but you need to wear the labcoats in disection halls and other labs

- - - Updated - - -

welcome to fj:cool!:


----------



## fozia shah (Jan 3, 2013)

are u from fjmc ?


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

yep


----------

